# Just popping in to say Hello :)



## anniehannie

Hello

I have been using this site for months now and have found it a godsend. So I decided it was time I started giving something back for all the really good advice I have received so far.

Abit about me - I have PCOS and was told I would never have children. Well how wrong the docs can be at times! It took 6 years but I finally conceived my son (now 8) with the help of metformin.

We have tried on and off to have baby No2 and we finally had our prayers answered in August :) I am currently 10 weeks pregnant after conceiving naturally.

I used various natural lotions and potions to help me conceive that I am happy to share with all.

Good luck to all and thank you for reading my little story xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hi:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welcome xx :wave:


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Coleey

Welcome chick! :) xx


----------



## Quackquack99

Welcome hun :)


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

Welcome to BnB. I hope you find it as supportive and friendly as I have!

Congratulations! All the best x


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :xmas3:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:xmas3: Hello & Welcome :xmas16:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome:flower:


----------

